# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Conversion Pantone  RGB

## deY!

Bonjour,

Savez-vous comment convertir un code couleur pantone, en un code couleur RGB ?

Je reoi en effet des codes couleurs en pantone, cependant je ne sais pas comment les convertir en RGB pour les intgrer dans une image crer en SVG. Puisque le css ne prend pas le pantone, ni l'attribut fill d'un quelconque lment SVG.

Merci d'avance.  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

Aux dernieres nouvelles, la table de conversion est payante (100$) et peu etre achet chez PANTONE:  "PANTONE solid in RGB guide"

Certains sites webs proposent des tables de conversions (generalement pas pour la totalit de 1114 teintes).  Mais je ne sais pas si les valeurs sont correctes, ni s'il est lgal de les utiliser  ::roll::

----------


## deY!

Merci pour le lien et les prcisions, malheureusement je vois pas comment intgrer a dans du code... peut etre rendre selectionnable les zones. Mais pour mon application, les utilisateurs saisissent le code pantone, et ensuite je souhaiterais le convertir en rgb pour utilisation, certe le rendu ne sera pas le mme que sur papier, mais au moins a donne un aperu.

De toute manire dans la majorit des cas, ils possederont le code pms et rgb... Mais c'tait histoire de palier au cas ou il ne l'aurait pas.

Merci  ::):

----------


## pseudocode

> Merci pour le lien et les prcisions, malheureusement je vois pas comment intgrer a dans du code...


 :8O:  ?  Tu fais un copier/coller du contenu de la page web dans un fichier vide. Puis, moyennant quelques Chercher/Remplacer judicieux, tu cres un fichier source compilable...

par exemble en java:


```

```

----------


## deY!

> peut etre rendre selectionnable les zones.


Oui c'est ce que je disais en pensant avec mon clavier  ::): 

Des fois j'ecris puis je rflchit  ::aie::  

Enfin bon... Quoi qu'il en soit, il n'y a pas de conversion possible, puisque apparemant, le code pantone correspond au code du crayon de la marque pantone... mais bon on m'a peut etre menti  ::yaisse2::

----------


## gadje

CSS gre sans problme l'hxa.

----------

